# Found pigeon



## fsuraven (Nov 11, 2008)

The other day a pigeon flew on the glass of our car, just didnt seem "normal" so my hubby went over and it didnt mind his presence. So we got out some bird food and it was eating it from his hand! Had to get it water (I think it thought the reflection from the glass was water when it landed), it was so thirsty. We thought it must belong to someone to be this tame and it was going to be cool out that night so we brought it in and set up a cage(actually just picked up cage last week!), talk about timing!). We have been searching online for lost and found ads and cant come up with anything so we'll keep him. No tag on leg either. He is a quirky little bird, when hes out of the cage and we walk in the room he flies over to sit on our shoulder! Just had to share our new friend with some like minds!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for your kindness to this bird. Though not banded, I'm sure he's a domestic pigeon by the looks of him and the tameness you describe. Wild bird seed and clean water is fine for now, though ideally he should have a proper pigeon mix (available at feed stores). Another option is Kaytee Dove Mix, often found at the major pet store chains.

Without a band you won't be able to trace the owner, so you can either plan to keep him as a pet or find another home for him if you can't keep him. How do his droppings look? Please check out the resource section of this forum for more information on keeping pigeons. 

-Cathy


----------



## fsuraven (Nov 11, 2008)

Today I picked up the kaytee dove mix, his droppings are white with dark in color, not too loose or firm...guess this is ok? thanks for all the info this sight provides! Its funny, I think he likes women better, he pecks my husbands ear s when he is on his shoulder, lol.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely pigeon, fsuraven!

Sure sounds like he/she belonged to someone. Thank you for giving this lovely pij a home!

What great times you will have! Pigeons make wonderful pets and they are SMART!

All the best...Do you have a name yet?

Hugs and Scritches

Shi
Mr. Squeaks
Dom
Gimie 
WoeBeGone


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty bird. It actually looks like one of those type pigeons that have the big crop. I can't remember the name of it right off. Some of our members have them in their loft and I'm just wondering if it could possibly belong to any of them? Depends on where you and they are. Don't think these guys would fly very far, but I could be wrong about that. Heck, I could be wrong about all of it, but...................


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Someone, up there is veeeeeeery good looking  and owns whole bunch of seed...LOL

Thanks for sharing. Nell


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Laudino Pouters:
http://www.circuslofts.com/

Maybe Gaditano Pouters


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Laudino Pouters:
> http://www.circuslofts.com/
> 
> Maybe Gaditano Pouters


I think your right Renee!he does look like one of those....they look like they need a wonder bra......lol.....he is a very pretty bird, the plate of seed ain't gonna work, if you can't find the owner and you keep him you may want to get a crock to put his food in, they have ones like this at petco...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is a very pretty bird. If you keep him, I bet he'd be a wonderful pet. And I love those crocks. Haven't seen any like that around here. We have Petsmart here, don't know where there's a Petco. I think I'm going to look around for some. The seed would certainly fly a lot less!


----------



## fsuraven (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, the gaditano one! his chest puffs up! I didnt know if they all did that so I didnt think to search for it. We definately need help with a name if there are any ideas out there! And I did see those crocs at the pet store today and they told me a saucer would be fine...my kids couldnt make a mess as fast as him! gotta get em! He is possesive over his food, are they all that way or do you think he 's just that hungry? Also, when he puffs up, that is air right?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fsuraven said:


> Yep, the gaditano one! his chest puffs up! I didnt know if they all did that so I didnt think to search for it. We definately need help with a name if there are any ideas out there! And I did see those crocs at the pet store today and they told me a saucer would be fine...my kids couldnt make a mess as fast as him! gotta get em! He is possesive over his food, are they all that way or do you think he 's just that hungry? Also, when he puffs up, that is air right?


Go back to that web site and scroll down to the bottom of the Gaditano page where it says "Gaditano Pouters and Sour Crop"..........you might want to read up on that. I don't really know much about these birds. Probably would never have heard of them if some of our members didn't have them. 
Yes, that is just air. Again, not sure why they puff up or what makes them do that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*PLEASE do read the information*

What a lovely bird. 

They do have enormous crops (if this is a pouter) and that can create health issues, they are not as easy to raise as homing pigeons. I know one member who had them, but they perished as those giant cropped birds DO have special needs.

Everyone of them should come with special instructions from the breeders.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He does look like a cropper. There are a number of different types and I'm not sure which one he is, though I've seen several cropper breeds at shows. Perhaps a Gaditano? As Treesa said, they have some special needs and are prone to sour crop. It would be great if you could locate a breeder who can give you more information on them. I'm guessing a single bird in a cage is easier to care for than a loft full of this breed. There might be some do's and don'ts on food, etc. that will help avoid sour crop. For starters I think probiotics would be helpful. I've heard that croppers have engaging personalities. 

-Cathy


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

he is a good looking bird!i didnt realise he was some kind of cropper/pouter,the only croppers i have ever seen are the ones with the long legs and feathered feet,i think croppers/pouters are sweet!are you gonna keep him?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a link to the National Pigeon Association's web site (for show pigeons) but I don't know if any of these clubs have members who breed pouters. http://www.npausa.com/clubs.htm#Florida

Here's the National Pouter Association site, too: http://www.angelfire.com/ia/npcc/NPCCLinks.html


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Laudino Pouters:
> http://www.circuslofts.com/
> 
> Maybe Gaditano Pouters


Renee, 

I think you called it with the Gaditano Pouter. I took a look at all the pouters and he has the ram's head of the Gaditano, as well as the full crop. He can probably puff up pretty well if he chooses. He is a really pretty bird. I'm surprised he isn't banded as these are not all that common. Obviously he has been well cared for and has been handled so that he is very friendly. I see he has the *throw the seed all over the place* skill mastered.

Margaret


----------



## fsuraven (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the links! I have been trying to find some care info and doesnt seem to be that much out there. Sour crop seems to be the big one to watch for so I'm keeping food in the cage constantly, from what I remember reading he wont gorge himself that way. How can I tell if its a boy or girl? When I was little we had chickens etc. and when they had the blue/green feathers around the body they were normally male. He only has a few around his neck here and there. He can puff up pretty well when he's excited it seems! Just cant keep calling it birdy, lol!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fsuraven said:


> Thanks for the links! I have been trying to find some care info and doesnt seem to be that much out there. Sour crop seems to be the big one to watch for so I'm keeping food in the cage constantly, from what I remember reading he wont gorge himself that way. How can I tell if its a boy or girl? When I was little we had chickens etc. and when they had the blue/green feathers around the body they were normally male. He only has a few around his neck here and there. He can puff up pretty well when he's excited it seems! Just cant keep calling it birdy, lol!


when he/she gets settled and comfey, if it is a he, he will bow and coo and then it is most likley a boy, but it is really hard to tell...some people have had pet pigeons and all along thought it was a boy...untill they laid an egg..lol..so if it is a she and she likes you and decideds you are her mate she will lay eggs for you...so then you would know for sure..this breed is not common so I do not know if someone can guess from just looking at him/her. someone was talking about toes and the length of them to sex birds, but I forgot who it was, it was intesting, but I do not know if it is accurate. your bird is soooo pretty...enjoy.


----------



## Big Boy (Feb 28, 2008)

Fsuraven, 
I havent been on pigeontalk for a few days and missed this post. In addition to white homers I also keep thief pouters. Gaditanos are type of thief pouter. There are also Marchenero and Laudinos and others. The only way I've been able to tell male and female apart is by their reaction to the opposite sex (or if the bird lays an egg!) Males are very very aggressive towards other males. If you're in S. Florida be very careful about flying your bird this time of the year. The hawks are out in full force until late March or April. Any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## dad-n-xela (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello all! I am new here. Very pretty bird. My daughter found a pigeon here in the mountains of Guatemala and we have adopted him. No bands on him. Any have any good info for a new comer? Thinking about a cage/loft/pin for him and a wife...Any suggestions? Was thinking something 5ft Square. Please help on size. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dad-n-xela said:


> Hello all! I am new here. Very pretty bird. My daughter found a pigeon here in the mountains of Guatemala and we have adopted him. No bands on him. Any have any good info for a new comer? Thinking about a cage/loft/pin for him and a wife...Any suggestions? Was thinking something 5ft Square. Please help on size. Thanks


I think a 2 ft space per bird is a good point to start, now if you get a mate, they will want to hatch babies, but it is up to you to let them do that, so you would need more space for the young ones, if you do not want anymore then you can put fake eggs or dummy eggs in the nest to replace the real ones, so just for future size of a pen/loft that is something to think about, it would be great if you started a thread and posted a pic of your new friend.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Are you in South Florida? Laudino is what I would say I used to have Gaditanos and there wattles are usually much smaller, also the beak is turned more. It may even be a cross of the two, but Gaditanos are usually inflated 100% of the time even hens.


----------



## fsuraven (Nov 11, 2008)

I have decided to give this pigeon away if anyone wants him! Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## fsuraven (Nov 11, 2008)

He has found a new home with other pigeons, away from hawks, indoors.


----------

